# 1998 - 1905 Columbia ? / ID help needed!



## Mingero (Aug 4, 2013)

Can anyone ID this bike......fellow member Balloontyre thinks it is a 1998 - 1905 Columbia......also do you need a special tool to remove the crank arms...?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 4, 2013)

Is there any script on the cranks or chainring?
Appears to be around 1899.


----------



## Mingero (Aug 4, 2013)

I cannot see any script however I am bringing parts to the polisher this week....maybe some will appear.....I was hoping someone could identify by the "shadow" left by the headbadge in the photograph of the headtube......

Thanks for trying to help.....I am curious to find out what it is........

Gerry
Gerry@GerryGoward.com


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 4, 2013)

Does not appear to be Columbia head badge screw hole pattern.


----------



## gtdohn (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks like a Napoleon  Check and see if the badge holes are 2-7/8" apart.


----------



## Mingero (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks gtdohn......I will measure tomorrow afternoon and post the measurement........do you have a picture of the Napoleon head badge you suspect belongs on the bike?

Thanks
Gerry
Gerry@GerryGoward.com


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Mingero (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks Giovanni.....if my bike is a Napoleon.......are the headbadges available?...that is the only thing missing from the bike...Do you have any photographs or catalogue pages with my bike? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

Gerry
Gery@GerryGoward.com


----------



## Mingero (Aug 5, 2013)

I advanced searched the Cabe forum and found a fellow members Napoleon.......looks exactly like mine except mine has a coaster brake


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 5, 2013)

Badges come up for sale once in a while. Just be patient and by the time you are through restoring your Napoleon, it will come. They cost around $100.00 - $300.00.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Mingero (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for pictures and ads.......I will post pics when build is complete.


----------

